# 2016/17 passenger side mirror installation



## Francisc (Apr 24, 2017)

I need help how to take off broken side mirror assembly and how to install new one or anyone has the service repair manual on PDF file . Thank you


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Your going to have to take the inside door panel off and then you should see bolts for the mirror. If you can't find a manual go online and look up parts for the door and you can see how it comes a part. I know there is a screw behind a cover where your door handle is and one behind a panel you have pull off below the arm rest towards window controls. Its below the chrome trim piece. You will need to use your finger nails or plastic tool to pull it out. Its held in with metal snaps that hold on to the plastic. (not really sure what they are called) After you get the screws out you need to get a plastic panel removal tool so you don't break anything.


----------



## Francisc (Apr 24, 2017)

Thank you ..looks like lots of work ...I hope there's no any door sheet metal in front of the bolts of the mirror...would be nice a YouTube video how to remove door panel.


----------

